

Ask HN: How to find the best buyers for your website/app - zzdds

I own a semi-popular webapp in a particular, highly-targeted, niche/industry. I'm considering selling it to move on to another project. How would you suggest the best way to find great, targeted buyers? I don't want to post on eBay or forums like Sitepoint because I don't want to reach people sitting at home with a few bucks to spare.<p>Thanks
======
jacobscott
Do you have competitors? Large customers? Know any experts in this area? Those
are the people I would look into first.

------
noodle
why not post it on here or on your blog? i mean, i'm not looking to buy
something, but if it looks like a good thing to invest in, i'd give it some
thought.

techcrunch just posted up a for-sale type section, that might be a decent
place, too.

